# [SOLVED] Ubuntu internet stopped working.



## dabestharpis (May 29, 2009)

Can someone please help me? I can no longer access the internet in Ubuntu 9.04. It worked fine previously in Ubuntu 9.04. I am connecting wirelessly with a PCMCIA card. I can connect to my network but when I open firefox I get "server not found." I have tried more than one card but still have had no luck. I am duel booting with Windows XP and the card works fine in windows. If I run sudo lshw -C network in the Ubuntu terminal it tells me that me card is disabled. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Also


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Ubuntu internet stopped working.*

have you tried setting wireless networking enabled from the networking icon at the top of your screen near the clock


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Ubuntu internet stopped working.*



dabestharpis said:


> Can someone please help me? I can no longer access the internet in Ubuntu 9.04. It worked fine previously in Ubuntu 9.04. I am connecting wirelessly with a PCMCIA card. I can connect to my network but when I open firefox I get "server not found." I have tried more than one card but still have had no luck. I am duel booting with Windows XP and the card works fine in windows. If I run sudo lshw -C network in the Ubuntu terminal it tells me that me card is disabled. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Also


You must have got this working originally, so eiither, unplug and reseat the pcmcia card then do the same install procedure again.

Are you suspending your notebook?
It may be possible that the card is not resuming from suspend properly.


----------



## dabestharpis (May 29, 2009)

*Re: Ubuntu internet stopped working.*

My wireless networking is already enabled. However, my internet does not work whenever I boot up my PC. I have tried taking my pcmcia card out and putting it back in but still have had no luck. 
Also, when I resume from suspend it keeps on asking for my wifi password which I know I am entering in right but ubuntu refuses to connect to it. So I have to take out my card then put it back in for ubuntu to connect to my wifi. I did not have to do this earlier in ubuntu 9.04.


----------



## dabestharpis (May 29, 2009)

*Re: Ubuntu internet stopped working.*

*bump*


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Ubuntu internet stopped working.*

Sounds like it might be a bug or some update has affected it. Dis you installa ny updates before this happened ?


----------



## dabestharpis (May 29, 2009)

*Re: Ubuntu internet stopped working.*

I do not remember installing any updates.


----------



## dabestharpis (May 29, 2009)

*Re: Ubuntu internet stopped working.*

However, the last program I installed before my wifi stopped working were:

Installed the following packages:
firestarter (1.0.3-7ubuntu5)
menu (2.1.41ubuntu1)

After I a installed those programs my wifi stopped working. So I removed them, but my wifi still did not work


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Ubuntu internet stopped working.*

What make and model is your wireless router?
Does it still work under windows.

At a terminal type iwconfig

Make sure the wifi card has got a DHCP address from the router.
You can also try ifconfig and the output of:
route -n

The last command you should see a default gateway, this will be the IP address of your router usually 192.168.x.x or 10.0.x.x in home networks.

Can you ping the gateway?


----------



## dabestharpis (May 29, 2009)

*Re: Ubuntu internet stopped working.*

I have a netgear router and the serial # is: 1J138B7U0D7CC. It still works under windows.

[email protected]:~# iwconfig
lo no wireless extensions.

eth0 no wireless extensions.

irda0 no wireless extensions.

pan0 no wireless extensions.

wifi0 no wireless extensions.

ath0 IEEE 802.11g ESSID:"Eric1" Nickname:""
Mode:Managed Frequency:2.462 GHz Access Point: 00:22:3F:7E6:4C 
Bit Rate:2 Mb/s Tx-Power:18 dBm Sensitivity=1/1 
Retryff RTS thrff Fragment thrff
Encryption key:3042-9161-95 Security mode:restricted
Power Managementff
Link Quality=51/70 Signal level=-45 dBm Noise level=-96 dBm
Rx invalid nwid:1 Rx invalid crypt:0 Rx invalid frag:0
Tx excessive retries:0 Invalid misc:0 Missed beacon:0

[email protected]:~# ifconfig
ath0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:13:46:0f:9d:24 
inet addr:10.0.0.2 Bcast:10.0.0.255 Mask:255.255.255.0
inet6 addr: fe80::213:46ff:fe0f:9d24/64 Scope:Link
UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
RX packets:20 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:3 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
RX bytes:3041 (3.0 KB) TX bytes:726 (726.0 B)

eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:02:8a:a5:00:a9 
UP BROADCAST MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
RX bytes:0 (0.0 B) TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

lo Link encap:Local Loopback 
inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0.0
inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436 Metric:1
RX packets:696 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:696 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
RX bytes:55856 (55.8 KB) TX bytes:55856 (55.8 KB)

wifi0 Link encap:UNSPEC HWaddr 00-13-46-0F-9D-24-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00 
UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
RX packets:7151 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:22358
TX packets:275 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
collisions:0 txqueuelen:199 
RX bytes:539024 (539.0 KB) TX bytes:13641 (13.6 KB)
Interrupt:11 


[email protected]:~# route -n
Kernel IP routing table
Destination Gateway Genmask Flags Metric Ref Use Iface
10.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 255.255.255.0 U 2 0 0 ath0
169.254.0.0 0.0.0.0 255.255.0.0 U 1000 0 0 ath0
0.0.0.0 10.0.0.1 0.0.0.0 UG 0 0 0 ath0


[email protected]:~# ping 10.0.0.1
PING 10.0.0.1 (10.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
^C
--- 10.0.0.1 ping statistics ---
7 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 6047ms


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: Ubuntu internet stopped working.*

Looking through your results,
Your wifi has been assigned ath0 , 10.0.0.2

Your router is 10.0.0.1 but something is stopping the ping from reaching the router, this is why you cant get online.

Try ping 10.0.0.2 (your own card) ctrl +C to break out the ping.

If you have updated your dependencies, you may have an old version of firestarter still on your system. You need to check through synaptic again and search for any other firewalls, as your system was ok before firestarter was installed. For quicker replied try ubuntuforums


----------



## dabestharpis (May 29, 2009)

*Re: Ubuntu internet stopped working.*

[email protected]:~# ping 10.0.0.2
PING 10.0.0.2 (10.0.0.2) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 10.0.0.2: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.097 ms
64 bytes from 10.0.0.2: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.083 ms
64 bytes from 10.0.0.2: icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=0.083 ms
64 bytes from 10.0.0.2: icmp_seq=4 ttl=64 time=0.089 ms
64 bytes from 10.0.0.2: icmp_seq=5 ttl=64 time=0.089 ms
64 bytes from 10.0.0.2: icmp_seq=6 ttl=64 time=0.088 ms
64 bytes from 10.0.0.2: icmp_seq=7 ttl=64 time=0.089 ms
64 bytes from 10.0.0.2: icmp_seq=8 ttl=64 time=0.090 ms
64 bytes from 10.0.0.2: icmp_seq=9 ttl=64 time=0.088 ms
^C
--- 10.0.0.2 ping statistics ---
9 packets transmitted, 9 received, 0% packet loss, time 7997ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.083/0.088/0.097/0.009 ms


If I search synaptic for firestarter it says it is not installed. If I search firewalls in synaptic the only programs that are installed are:
iptables 
ufw
wget
The installed version matches the lastest version for those installed programs. Also, I already am receiving help at UbuntuForums, click here:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1172595


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Ubuntu internet stopped working.*

I am not familiar with firestarter but had it been Microsoft I would be looking at the security level .. low to medium would always allow me to have internet access whilst high would stop everything. See if firestarter requires to be set up and addresses in the 10.0.0.x range added as friendly ..


----------



## dabestharpis (May 29, 2009)

*Re: Ubuntu internet stopped working.*

I do not have firestarter installed on my PC. So how can I install it without internet?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Ubuntu internet stopped working.*

To quote your very own words 



dabestharpis said:


> However, the last program I installed before my wifi stopped working were:
> 
> *Installed the following packages:
> firestarter (1.0.3-7ubuntu5)
> ...


once you instigated settings with firestarter , removing or disabling the program will leave your PC with the settings enabled at the time of removal. You'd probably need to re-install, check the configurations and then bring it down to a setting that allows you to access internet before removing again.


----------



## dabestharpis (May 29, 2009)

*Re: Ubuntu internet stopped working.*

Ok. So I need to reinstall firestarter to check its settings right? So how do I reinstall firestarter with no internet?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Ubuntu internet stopped working.*

didn't you save it to your disk somewhere ? Downloads ?? Desktop??


----------



## dabestharpis (May 29, 2009)

*Re: Ubuntu internet stopped working.*

I installed via Ubuntu's Add/Remove Software. So I don't have it installed anywhere.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Ubuntu internet stopped working.*

it will have downloaded somewhere to your hard disk .. do a search and see if you have enough downloaded remnants to make an install 

you might also want to try the same method again .. it may have a cache for downloaded repositories


----------



## dabestharpis (May 29, 2009)

*Re: Ubuntu internet stopped working.*

I tried downloading it again (from the Add/Remove software and Synaptic) but they both told me I need an internet connection. I did a search of my filesystem for Firestarter but only 3 files were found:

firestarter.desktop in: /usr/share/apt-install/desktop 
type: desktop configuration file

firestarter.png in: /user/share/apt-install/icons 
type: PNG image

firestarter_1.0.3-7ubuntu5_i386.deb in: /var/cache/apt/archives 
type: software package

It tried installing the software package but Ubuntu told me I needed an internet connection to install it.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Ubuntu internet stopped working.*

you'll probably require to borrow a friends PC & Internet access, search for firestarter as a Linux install. Download to a flash drive (FAT32 protocol or it may not be read easily) or his HDD then copy to CD.

take the media to your computer and click on the file and select to open with the install manager.

search for 

firestarter_1.0.3-7ubuntu5_i386.deb

you'll find it here for example

http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/f/firestarter/


----------



## dabestharpis (May 29, 2009)

*Re: Ubuntu internet stopped working.*

Thanks for the help but none of the solutions seemed to work. So I just did a clean install. Thanks though.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Ubuntu internet stopped working.*

Sorry we couldn't do better .. but it's one way of learning to do the install procedure.

Try making a clone image on another drive of your installation which you keep up to date as you install / improve your distro. This will make it easier to recover in the event that something goes wrong in future. Make sure that you include the mbr area of the disk to preserve your grub.


----------

